# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Must choose: Papillon Irve or Zion?

## Goodie

Im hosting 2 first time to St. Barths Newbies who are only on island for 4 nights (while my wife and I will be there for 7 nights on our 2nd trip.).Our guests third night has me choosing between Zion (leaning towards chefs table) or Papillon Irve - is there a clear winner?

For our short term guests;
1st night - Eddys
2nd night - private chef at villa
3rd night - (Papillon Irve or Zion?)
4th and final night - sunset drinks at Le Tamarin then dinner at LEsprit

Trying to somewhat keep costs under control so ruled out the higher end / higher cost restaurants of LIsola, Bonito, Orega, Fouquets, etc.

So which restaurant would you recommend between Papillon Irve or Zion?  (Planning on going to Sante Fe earlier for 1:00 pm lunch on same day)

----------


## Tiffany

Zion has amazing food and a very cool vibe; on recent trips, it’s been our favorite meal.

----------


## Cwater

Love the St. Barth choices.  Have not eaten at Zion as of yet.  Papillon Irve not yet as well however was highly recommended by someone we were sitting next to at Julianna last year.  All others are wonderful choices.  You have a great problem. I guess Sand Bar would not work as well.  Enjoy.  I look forward to your story.

----------


## Eve

That is easy

Atmosphere Zion
Food PI

plus, because PI is mostly small plates, you have many more tastes to try.

----------


## abc

Ate at Zion for the first time during a recent trip in November. It was one of our best meals of the week. Personally wouldn’t splurge on the chefs table, especially after a nice lunch at Santa Fe.

----------


## cec1

> That is easy
> 
> Atmosphere Zion
> Food PI
> 
> plus, because PI is mostly small plates, you have many more tastes to try.



Interesting response, Eve . . . because I have a lot of respect for your input.  However, I've been a frequent guest at Papillon Ivre . . . and a very frequent guest at Zion.

In my experience, I would describe the difference as "lightning bug and lightning."  Papillon Ivre, in my opinion, is a lovely, modest environment, with quite special "tapas-like" plates.  I love eating there, but always leave feeling like I'm hungry (& have spent a lot of Euros to get there).  Zion, by contrast -- in my opinion -- is fine . . . even exquisite . . . dining in a stylish, Caribbean-influenced ambiance. It is, again, in my assessment, one of the two or three TOP restaurant venues of the island, in terms of combination of service, quality of food, and ambiance.

----------


## Eve

I need to try it again.  There were other issues involved with my visit.
Hopefully in March for my birthday.

----------


## cec1

> I need to try it again.  There were other issues involved with my visit.
> Hopefully in March for my birthday.



Aaahhhh . . . aren't birthdays special!  Having had many of them, including many on St. Barths, I love the celebrations -- and please understand that it's a multi-day/night occasion!

----------


## SherylB

We had dinner at Zion our last night on island and I can attest that it was FANTASTIC! The food was awesome, the atmosphere is chill - a really cool vibe all around. It will definitely be in our regular rotation on future visits!

----------


## Hawke

> Interesting response, Eve . . . because I have a lot of respect for your input.  However, I've been a frequent guest at Papillon Ivre . . . and a very frequent guest at Zion.
> 
> In my experience, I would describe the difference as "lightning bug and lightning."  Papillon Ivre, in my opinion, is a lovely, modest environment, with quite special "tapas-like" plates.  I love eating there, but always leave feeling like I'm hungry (& have spent a lot of Euros to get there).  Zion, by contrast -- in my opinion -- is fine . . . even exquisite . . . dining in a stylish, Caribbean-influenced ambiance. It is, again, in my assessment, one of the two or three TOP restaurant venues of the island, in terms of combination of service, quality of food, and ambiance.



The four of us had dinner at Zion and all were happy with their meals and service. Don't know if it possible; however the rest rooms need upgrading.

----------


## Eve

> The four of us had dinner at Zion and all were happy with their meals and service. Don't know if it possible; however the rest rooms need upgrading.



I thought there was a major upgrade

----------


## elgreaux

> I thought there was a major upgrade



there was since it was Andy's Hideaway...

----------


## davesmom

> there was since it was Andy's Hideaway...



Really miss Andy’s..but not the restrooms!

----------


## Jim A

Tough call. Two places we love, but just recently tried and became big fans of. I would say if you are a fan of tasting menus and ok with the idea of not necessarily getting to pick what you are eating (I generally am), then going for the Chef's Table at Zion would be an easy choice (but pricy with wine pairing). I think the chef might be the best on the island personally (ducks the retaliation from the L'Esprit faithful) and the lovely GM must agree with me because when we go there, she can't stop staring at him  :Wink-slap: .  It must be his cooking skills. I also loved how he took the time to explain everything to us and interact with us. It really was as if we forgot there was a restaurant full of people behind us.

If you aren't going to do the Chef's Table it's a tough call. Since you are going with another couple Papillon Ivre is great for conversing and having a good time and I think the food is really good (as are the wine choices and the wine recommendations - they take time to go through what you like and even let you taste a few before you choose) and I love the small plates and wine tasting combo. It seems to go together perfectly. We spend the entire time talking with those around us (and this time it was yours truly looking over at the chef  :Wink: ). So I'd say if you are just looking for an amazing dinner go with Zion. If you are looking for a fun evening then I'd say Papillon Ivre but you can't go wrong with either IMO.

----------


## Hawke

> Really miss Andy’s..but not the restrooms!



The mens rest room is basically the same. Alice and Denise said the womens rest room was slightly improved.

----------


## Goodie

Thank you everyone for the great insight.  This forum is truly remarkable for the extensive St. Barths knowledge.  It now feel obligated to post a trip report.  Thanks again!

----------


## Laubern75

They are 2 different products. Zion is a restaurant and Papillon Ivre is tapas and wine tasting. They are both great places but I would choose Zion.

----------

